

Scientist's analysis: oil spill could be order of magnitude worse - stcredzero
http://www.npr.org/tablet/#story/?storyId=126809525

======
ANH
The analysis as reported didn't include a statement about the environmental
impact of a larger spill. Any environmental scientists in the audience?

